# She says one kiss is all takes to fall in love with her. Is she right about that?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

She says one kiss is all it takes to fall in love with her. Is she right about that?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice voice. Good video. Maybe.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Larkenfield said:


> Nice voice! Nice beat. Maybe.


And nice face perhaps?


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Aha! The pear never falls far from the tree 

We Turks certainly have a type...


----------

